# introducing new leopard gecko???



## taylor8909 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, i have one leopard gecko at the moment she has been with me for about 3 months and she is about 7 months old at the moment, was just wondering if i could introduce another gecko into the viv, she was with another gecko in the shop and seemed fine, would this be a good or bad idea, any info would be great, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

if you buy another female would advise keeping her seperate in quarentine for about three months and getting fecals done to make sure she's ok before trying to put her with your current female 
When putting them together have found it's best to clean out the viv and place things differently so that they can meet on new ground ~ it's worth noting that not all females get on so you'll have to keep an eye open for any signs of bullying


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> if you buy another female would advise keeping her seperate in quarentine for about three months and getting fecals done to make sure she's ok before trying to put her with your current female
> When putting them together have found it's best to clean out the viv and place things differently so that they can meet on new ground ~ it's worth noting that not all females get on so you'll have to keep an eye open for any signs of bullying



As above. Also, make sure that the leos are of approximately the same size / weight when introducing them, as this will reduce any potential risk of bullying (though it still won't eliminate the possibility entirely).


----------

